# In Wotlk Farmen , blos wo?



## Reshakus (26. November 2008)

Guten Abend an alle,
und zwar ich hätte da einige Fragen:
1. Wo Farmt ihr und was farmt ihr(Wotlk , Nordrend)?
2. Wie ist euer Eindruck zum farmen und eignet der sich nur für spezielle klassen und was bringt er sich so an geld?
3. Vielleicht hättet ihr einige Tipps zum Farmen bezüglich Wotlk , Nordrend.

Ich danke an allen die nicht anfangen einen Flamethread daraus zu machen und Ja ich habe die SuFu benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also auf die Plätze....Fertig...Los , her mit euren Farmtipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!




MfG euer TE :>


----------



## Shataar (26. November 2008)

mal ne frage was willst du farmen gold,stoff partikel?
wer hilfreich das zu wissen^^


----------



## TvP1981 (26. November 2008)

Tja, wenn man dir jetzt die Tips alle verrät, dann hat man das Problem, dass bald jeder da ist.
Farmen lässt sich eigentlich alles. Ich bevorzuge wichtige Güter der alten Welt. 
Für wieviel Gold man so manches Teil schon vertickt bekommt ist wahnsinn.
Schau einfach ins AH und vergleich die Preise zu deinem Aufwand


----------



## m@r1@n (26. November 2008)

Reshakus schrieb:


> Nordrend.


-.-


ok jetzt mein geheimtipp wie ich in 40min kräuterkunde auf max gebracht hab ^^
der see in der boreantundra sobald man skill 400 hat.
fast jedesmal wenn man 1 mal rum is findet sich eine tigerlilie wenn nicht 2 oder 3
man muss nah am wasser reiten um auch die kräuter auf den "inseln" zu sehen.
hatte am ende 98 tigerlilie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shartas (26. November 2008)

ich würde dir empfehlen im ah deines serves nachzusehen wie die preise sind und dann hier in der database wo dus farmen kannst und wie die droprate ist


----------



## Mitzushi (26. November 2008)

Als Kürschner kann man in Nordend super Leder farmen.
Hab schon etliches Gold damit gemacht und ich kanns auch für meine Lederverarbeitung nutzen.
Am besten in der boreanischen Tundra, Heulenden Fjord und in den Grizzlyhügeln.
Zu anderen Bereichen/Berufen kann ich aber nichts sagen.

Es kommt auch durch die Quests massig Gold zusammen.


----------



## poTTo (26. November 2008)

Wie immer mit dem Flugmount die Berge nach Erzen abfarmen, so wie es schon immer gewesen ist.

Und *nein* ich verrate keine Farmspots, da schneid ich mir ja ins eigene Fleisch!


----------



## Fuhubi (26. November 2008)

gute frage, interessiert mich auch!


----------



## Sammies (26. November 2008)

Keine Antwort ist auch eine Antwort @Te dann such mal schön weiter wenn du uns keine weiteren Infos gib´s


----------



## norgim (26. November 2008)

Wie fies ihr seid^^


----------



## RaK´ (26. November 2008)

also bei mir gehts am schnellsten mit froststoff farm ,bringt zurzeit noch ne menge im ah =)
oder mit vz low sachen zb. beim nexxus suchen da dropt voll viel und entzaubern 1stack Schleimerstaub über 200g 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reshakus (26. November 2008)

Danke an alle antworten bisher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein wenig hilfreich oder einfach nur blöde kommentare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich sage dennoch danke an die tipps. Waren doch recht Hilfreich-


----------



## Fuhubi (26. November 2008)

ganz einfach: wer sich nur wichtig und cool fühlen will in dem er andeutet was zu wissen hält einfach die f....! 
+ melden


----------



## migraene (26. November 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Wie immer mit dem Flugmount die Berge nach Erzen abfarmen, so wie es schon immer gewesen ist.
> 
> Und *nein* ich verrate keine Farmspots, da schneid ich mir ja ins eigene Fleisch!




Scholazaarbecken immer schön an den Kraterwänden(saronit) lang(is eher n offenes geheimnis) und zul´drak süd-westliche ecke(kobalt) auch sehr ergiebig.


----------

